

Barack Obama: "The bubble sort would be the wrong way to go" - paulitex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4RRi_ntQc8

======
Alleyfield
I hope that no one took that seriously?

Although, based on the comments on youtube I believe someone might've taken it
seriously.

It was so obviously scripted by Barack's pr people to win the hearts of nerds.

~~~
Aron
I agree it was planned. Your last sentence is an overly specific guess though.

